# A new paddle maker! Check it out - Sanborn Canoe Co.



## borntopaddle (Oct 13, 2009)

Sanborn Canoe Co. is located in Winona, Minnesota. We make handmade lightweight wooden canoe paddles and cedar strip canoes. We’re in the developing stages of other fishing/camping gear as well. 

We started this business early in 2009 to have a hand in the equipment we would use in our numerous backcountry canoe trips. It quickly grew from a hobby of handmade paddles and a garage canoe project into ultra-lightweight canoe paddle and cedar strip canoe design and manufacturing. 

We produce products that meet the needs of backcountry canoe camping. So be assured that we make high quality durable products. If we wouldn’t use it on our trips then we wouldn’t make it. 

www.sanborncanoe.com


If you own a shop or outfitters and want to see our wholesale prices shoot us an email here - [email protected]


----------

